# It's been one week..... Chimo update



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

since Chimo has been off of his a/b and anti-itchy meds and NO itchies!!














This is the first time since September he has gone this long with out starting on another hot spot. I still have NO clue what started it but hopefully it is all over now!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

YEAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!
























































Go, Chimo The Invincible!! Stay away, itchies!







Chimo is the man-- this is GREAT news!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

He has a play date with two daughters and a border collie tomorrow while the van gets fixed the rest of the way!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

WOO HOO!!!!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Yay for no more itches!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Two weeks now!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Woooohoooo!!!







ChimoMaaaannn!!!!!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

great news! i hope it continues......fingers crossed!


----------

